# bah- here we go



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

jeez, dont know what to say without sounding petty and bitter and dumb.
im actually dirty, lazy and stupid,
(in the immortal words of bitchface)
thats completely different
anyway here ya go- fender "road worn" guitars lol
the idiocy is out of control. 
i was right, people are stupid.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6w2ArB_zzM


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There's a thread on The Gear Page - about 195 posts so far.

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=484118


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Dude. You have to let Fender do it. Seeing how smoking is banned in most bars how are you going to get that smokey look?. 

Well you could buy a patty-o-caster and have enough left over for a few smokes. Well a lot of smokes kkjuw


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

What concerns me, in my budget range...this will cause MIM standards to go to at least $500-$550 U.S....and the Squier Classic Vibe '50's are going to $400-$450 U.S.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Dude. You have to let Fender do it. Seeing how smoking is banned in most bars how are you going to get that smokey look?.


I know a certain former "relicer" of Fender guitars and he actually did use a meat smoker as part of the aging process. 

I've owned and played a few Custom Shop relics and they were all great. I still find the concept a little hard to grasp, but as long as they play and sound good, who cares.

Pete


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

There was, should still be, in Hamilton on McNab, towards the water-front, there is a little Portuguese store, they make a good Chorizo there. Lots of space on the walls there to hang a dozen or so body's to be smoke stained.

But yes, relicing by the numbers looks bad.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

That's pretty horrible I must say.. it makes me laugh like those ripped jeans that I see are back in style now... Nothing like paying $100 for some new ripped jeans. Nasty business being trendy is.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Seeing that the relic CS from fender are VERY popular, I think it's a greath marketing and sale move from fender to release a "less exepensive" relic guitar. from the video, looks like very nice relic work. Now to see how they feel and play. i'de personnaly be interested in the 57 2 tone sunburst, even been a MIM, the classic series are very good instrument at a cheap price. On the web, they are 950$ US. wich is about what i expect them to sell around here when they are released. even with exchange rate, my local store seems to find a way to keep his price very low.


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

I almost purchased a Joe Strummer tele from L&M a couple of weeks ago, LOVED, LOVED, LOVED the neck couldn't come to terms with the rest of the guitar nor the $1K price for a MIM, at the end of the day it was all too cheesy for me handle... no sale but that neck was sweet!

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Don Doucette said:


> I almost purchased a Joe Strummer tele from L&M a couple of weeks ago, LOVED, LOVED, LOVED the neck couldn't come to terms with the rest of the guitar nor the $1K price for a MIM, at the end of the day it was all too cheesy for me handle... no sale but that neck was sweet!
> 
> Don:smilie_flagge17:


Couldn't agree more - the one I looked at was the most pathetic looking relic I had personally seen. I didn't actually try it so I cant comment on the neck. 
I wouldn't have paid $200 for it, so I was doubly shocked when I seen the sticker price.


----------

